# Best kind of puppy food?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You will definitely want to find out what the breeder will be feeding the pups and initially start out on that so as not to upset your new puppy's sensitive digestive system with a totally different food. After a couple of weeks or so, you can gradually transition to another food if you choose to. I don't think there is a "best" puppy food. Every puppy is different. One puppy may do well on a certain food while another puppy won't do well on it. Personally, we use ProPlan Large Breed Puppy and have had great luck with it. Definitely talk to your breeder and see what they recommend. Good luck in finding a pupper!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> You will definitely want to find out what the breeder will be feeding the pups and initially start out on that so as not to upset your puppy's sensitive digestive system. After a couple of weeks, you can gradually transition to another food if you choose to. I don't think there is a "best" puppy food. Every puppy is different. Personally, we use ProPlan Large Breed Puppy and have had great luck with it. Definitely talk to your breeder and see what they recommend. Good luck in finding a pupper!


Thanks for the advice! I do remember reading that somewhere, so I do intend on using my breeders food for a while (unless it's crappy like Science Diet, but I would hope they don't use that), but eventually I'll need to switch over. I guess I just wanted to hear people's opinions on Wolfcub. I LOVED Solid Gold with my other golden; it made her so shiny and healthy looking, so I figure it's a pretty decent brand. Thanks again!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Noooooooo Science Diet! LOL


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> Noooooooo Science Diet! LOL


Lol, I agree 100%. That stuff is icky.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We just adopted a cat from the shelter a month ago and they feed all of their cats and dogs Science Diet there and even send adopters home with a bag. She had the worst diarrhea I have ever seen in a cat! I never even opened the bag that they gave us!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I always feel bad because when Carmella was nearing her end our vet suggested feeding her Science Diet, and we did - and she hated it. It was the wet food so I was surprised she didn't snarf it down, but I think a combo of her illness and the general crappiness of S.D. was probably why.

At least your cat has a smart owner. I'm sure she's getting a much better brand of food these days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

It is important for a puppy food to contain at least 22% protein & 18% fat. It is also idea for puppies (& all dogs) to consume a food that is very nutrient dense, which means more nutrients in a less amount of food. Feeling "full" is not necessarily a good thing...With large & giant breeds, especially, we want them to get the maximum amount of nutrient from as little amount of food as possible.

I really like *Orijen Large Breed Puppy*. That would be my first choice, next to raw. My second choice would be *Petcurean NOW! Puppy*.


----------

